# Wild Camping in the Mallaig/Arisaig area



## oldtart

Has anyone experience of wild camping around Mallaig - Arisaig, please?

Val


----------



## 747

There are lots of no overnighting signs in the Mallaig area.

It depends when you go there. Last March, we just ignored them (not the big ones put up by the Council). The locals told us to ignore them.  

We overnighted in the main car park in Mallaig itself (on the left as you enter the town). Nobody bothered us but it was blowing a force 9 gale. :lol:


----------



## kc10

We were there last month and chose not to stop in Mallaig itself as there are a few good lay-bys on the way in. As 747 says there are a lot of no overnighti parking signs. The scenery was better where we were too and even managed to see a few wild deer in the morning.


----------



## brillopad

Just before you go over the bridge near arisaig turn left ,then turn right in to the car park overlooking the beach of the river,theres a toilet and water available, lovely spot, met a bloke there been camping there for 30 years.

Dennis


----------



## brillopad

Just before you go over the bridge near arisaig turn left ,then turn right in to the car park overlooking the beach of the river,theres a toilet and water available, lovely spot, met a bloke there been camping there for 30 years.

Dennis


----------



## oldtart

Many thanks for your suggestions. We shall probably spend one night on the car park in Mallaig or the lay-bye and then go to your spot, Dennis near Arisaig - that is just what we wanted! Is the car park approaching Arisaig from Mallaig, or the other way, please? 

Val


----------

